# TTCAR (Trying to conceive after a rainbow) anyone else?



## girlinyork

I had 3 losses before DD. No reasons were found for the losses. We are now ttc#2 and nervous about more losses. Anyone in a similar situation and want to join me?

Kategirl - :bfp:
too_scared :bfp:
Oasis717
girlinyork :angel:
Topanga053
InVivoVeritas


----------



## Oasis717

Hi I had two losses in 2012, one at 12 weeks and one at 11 weeks, I then had my rainbow he's now 10 months old and we'd dearly love another, we've been TTC for the last 6 months but unfortunately I've had two chemicals, I'm now 6dpo and not feeling super confident as I've not managed to get pregnant the very next month after a loss (last cycle was a chemical) I'm so sorry for your losses, its v scary TTC after loosing pregnancies isn't it, how long have you been TTC? Xxxxxxx


----------



## kategirl

I'll be lurking...

I'm sort of not TTC anymore (fx!) but I had a loss before my daughter and then another loss when we've been trying for #2. I don't think I was really worried about a loss after my daughter, but now I'm more worried since it's happened twice. It's been much more difficult (and less fun) knowing I was pregnant this past week and a half because I'm just waiting for it to happen again. But in some ways it does feel good to remind myself that I have successfully carried #1 (past) full term.


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats Kategirl, wishing you lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oasis717 said:


> Hi I had two losses in 2012, one at 12 weeks and one at 11 weeks, I then had my rainbow he's now 10 months old and we'd dearly love another, we've been TTC for the last 6 months but unfortunately I've had two chemicals, I'm now 6dpo and not feeling super confident as I've not managed to get pregnant the very next month after a loss (last cycle was a chemical) I'm so sorry for your losses, its v scary TTC after loosing pregnancies isn't it, how long have you been TTC? Xxxxxxx

We've only just started TTC again this cycle. Ovulation is today - eep!

Sorry about the chemicals :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxx o today yay exciting! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I think our paths briefly crossed in the second and third tri boards a few times actually :)


----------



## Topanga053

Hi ladies!!

I had a blighted ovum that was diagnosed at 9 weeks in August 2012. It took us 8 cycles (10 months) to get pregnant with our rainbow. LO is seven months today and is the love of our life. 

We've been TTC/NTNP for a couple of months now, but my periods have been crazy. I went off birth control June 2 and had a 58 day cycle. We're now on CD38 of our second cycle post birth control. BFN and no signs of AF yet. We're not too anxious... just kind of taking it one cycle at a time, but my periods being so screwed up is really annoying. Before LO my periods were 31-33 days regularly.

Anyway, just saying hi!! I'll be stalking!!


----------



## Oasis717

Girlinyork I thought I recognised your name xxxxxxx
Hi topanga, I've read loads about people coming off BC and cycles messed up for awhile but always settle, I hope yours does soon xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi topanga! BC messed my cycles up too. Hope you get some regularity soon xx


----------



## too_scared

Can I join too? :)

I had a mmc (10 weeks) and then a chemical before my rainbow. Finn turned 18 months yesterday <3 I got pregnant again in March/April but had another mmc in July at 17 weeks. 

We're really hoping to catch this cycle. It is the second one since my d&c. I think ov is today or tomorrow! :)

Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies


----------



## girlinyork

too_scared said:


> Can I join too? :)
> 
> I had a mmc (10 weeks) and then a chemical before my rainbow. Finn turned 18 months yesterday <3 I got pregnant again in March/April but had another mmc in July at 17 weeks.
> 
> We're really hoping to catch this cycle. It is the second one since my d&c. I think ov is today or tomorrow! :)
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies

Of course you can join. So sorry about the second tri loss :( :hugs: good luck for this cycle xx


----------



## too_scared

I think that ov is going to happen very soon. DH and I are both sick with head colds but we are managing to get some bd'ing in! Haha! 

I hope we all catch that egg very soon. :dust:


----------



## girlinyork

That's dedication :)


----------



## too_scared

Haha!

Too tired/sick last night :( Ov pains right now so hopefully we'll catch the egg today. :)


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck and baby dust :) x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks! Same back to you!


----------



## girlinyork

I edited the front post :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lovin the front page girl! Too scared good luck I hope you catch that egg xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Saw on the first tri board Kategirl is having a scare. Big hugs Kate :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Hoping everything is all good, kategirl :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I'm okay, I think. Spotting stopped last night, and is gone for now. I was scared this morning because I tried three Wondfo strips and all were lighter than they have been the last couple days, but then I tried a sample diluted with water and got a line darker than the control, so it might be that I'm starting to hit the Hook effect. I have fx that it was just some spotting and a needless scare...


----------



## Oasis717

Really glad the spotting stopped kategirlxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

That is really great news Kate! I haven't ever experienced the hook effect. Sending you tons of positive vibes!


----------



## Oasis717

My hook effect started at about 6 or 7 weeks with my last child, it was fascinating to get a faint pos then I diluted with 50% water and the test line was then way darker than the control I'm out for this cycle my normal pure AF beige cm started today, its always my heads up for AF in 2/3 days, trying to remain pos for nx cycle xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry oasis :hugs:

Onwards and upwards. Next cycle for sure!


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry Oasis :(

Kategirl, I had the hook effect at 5 weeks too!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, cheering you all on xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

AF swooped in a couple of days ago. On to cycle #2


----------



## kategirl

girlin, fx for you next month!

I think my second rainbow might be okay! Had an ultrasound today and it had a good heartbeat and measured right on track, but I have a subchorionic hematoma. It raises the risk of miscarriage a tiny bit (about 1-3%) but should resolve on its own and my doctor isn't worried about it. Scary after my two losses, but at least I know a cause for it now!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm so glad your bean is ok. I'll keep everything crossed that the sch clears up quickly x


----------



## too_scared

That's great news, Kate! I hope the sch reabsorbs on its own very soon.


----------



## too_scared

Forgot to add bfn for me yesterday at 10 dpo. :( Hopefully I'm just too early


----------



## Oasis717

Too scared its still early, fingers crossed! Xx
Kate fantastic news and hoping the sch clears quickly too xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

TS, definitely too early :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Bfn again today at 12 dpo. Stark white. I'm out this cycle. :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

too_scared said:


> Bfn again today at 12 dpo. Stark white. I'm out this cycle. :cry:

I'm sorry. If you catch next cycle and I catch this one we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

That would be awesome, giy :)


----------



## Topanga053

Kate- congrats!

TS- sorry! :-( I'm out this cycle too. CD62 (wth?!??) and bfn again two days ago. I'm so tired of these long cycles!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry bout the Bfn's ladies, they suck:( 3 dpo here although I think I'm 2dpo and the wait starts over again! Xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry to hear that Topanga. Were your cycles this long before having a baby?

Oasis, sending sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girl xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Hoping for your bfp soon, Oasis!

Topanga, sorry for the bfn. I hope your cycles start getting shorter soon! Actually, I hope you don't get another af for at least 10 months!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Oasis717

In the middle of AF here, lp was a rubbish 10 days last cycle with spotting from 6 so I'm hoping it was just a random bad cycle! How are you? Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

5 dpo here. Not really feeling it. Counted myself out for this cycle. Doubt I'll even bother to test.

Sorry about the LP. Sometimes I get stupid cycles like that too :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I think I'm 3 dpo today. Don't really know what I'm feeling yet. Trying really hard to stay positive. I am absolutely not testing until af doesn't show. Not stressing myself out staring at tests.

I hope you're all well :flow:


----------



## Oasis717

Girl I hope you're wrong and you get a surprise bfp xxx
Too scared good luck, I've told myself every cycle I won't test early, then I do!! Lol xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :)

I am not even going to buy tests. I won't be tempted that way. 

I dreamed all night last night about testing and getting positives... I hope it comes true!


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks guys. No, my cycles were never this long before my rainbow. I have AF now. This cycle was 71 days. Crazy!!!

I had a physical this morning, so I mentioned it to my doctor. He agreed its odd, but said it's not uncommon for women to have irregular cycles for up to a year after birth, although he agreed 71 days was a bit much and it's odd since I'm not nursing. They're going to check my thyroid, just in case, although it was normal a couple of years ago. He's going to consult with my OB and get her opinion. Otherwise, he basically said to wait and see what happens. He mentioned birth control to regulate it, but I really think that's what messed it up in the first place!!

Too scared, I hope it's good news in a couple of days!! Sometimes our symptoms and guts are wrong!


----------



## girlinyork

Pretty sure I am pregnant. Clear line IRL but only shows in photos with tweak

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=325215


----------



## too_scared

I can see it!!! :happydance:

Congratulations!!


----------



## girlinyork

Confirmed with a superdrug. OMG!


----------



## Oasis717

Girl congratulations that's fantastic! Hope this is a lucky thread xxx


----------



## girlinyork

*rubs luck on the thread*


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! So happy for you!! Hopefully we'll all be bump buddies :)


----------



## Oasis717

Bump buddies would be awesome xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Had some real wobbles. My ICs stopped progressing but turns out the tests are crap because my frer's test line is darker than the control at 15dpo and definitely progressed. Stupid tests.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Those ICS are terrible!!! So glad the other tests are good xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Got my first positive opk tonight CD 14, yay xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141019_214157~2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## too_scared

Sending you lots of hugs giy :hugs: Sorry for the wobbles. Glad you feel a little better after the frer. 

Yay for your positive opk oasis! Get busy!

I got my bfp yesterday! Yay! But today I'm spotting and cramping so I'm very worried. Trying really hard to keep a pma.

I hope you're all well :flow:


----------



## girlinyork

Get down and dirty Oasis :thumbup:
TS, I'm hoping the spotting is IB :hugs: x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies and ts yes it could very well be is! Really keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Ts how are you doing hunni? Xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I'm OK, thanks. Trying to keep positive. Went to the doctor and their test was a bfn so they sent me for blood work. Will find out tomorrow afternoon what it says. 

Planning to keep positive unless they say otherwise.


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely, you have every reason to be positive lots and lots of luck hunni xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Dr's tests are rubbish and show up at like two weeks late sometimes. You're preggers :) xx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you giy :hugs: 

I'm starting to worry about an ectopic now since my numbers are low and I have pain in my back on the left hand side. Had pain there from ovulation on. Why do we have to worry so much after a loss?! It's so unfair!


----------



## girlinyork

My GP told me ectopic pain wont start til 5 weeks minimum. 7 on average


----------



## too_scared

Thank you again :hugs: You always say the right thing. Haha!


----------



## Oasis717

You do always say the right thing girl! Its soooo hard not to worry after a loss isn't it but try to stay positive ts, docs tests are rubbish they're like 50 or 100miu! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I've been testing every two days to see progress. Today's FRER was lighter but the IC was much much darker. I'm going to have a nervous breakdown at this rate :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

My friend on another thread got a 1/2 weeks on a digi after getting a 2/3 but her little one is over a year old now! It happens girl and was prob just not as much dye on that test, its OK people saying stop testing once you get that positive but in our shoes you can't you need that progression! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oasis717 said:


> My friend on another thread got a 1/2 weeks on a digi after getting a 2/3 but her little one is over a year old now! It happens girl and was prob just not as much dye on that test, its OK people saying stop testing once you get that positive but in our shoes you can't you need that progression! Xxx

I know. I've been told off for testing by people who've never had a loss :gun: Like they could even begin to understand what it's like to be on the wrong side of the odds


----------



## Oasis717

Exactly, losses change everything and while getting one positive is enough for some for us we really need the reassurance of progression even if it causes some anxiety along the way, I must of tested til I was 7 weeks with Brooklyn and temped til about 10 weeks! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I had the hook effect at five weeks with DD! That was sooo reassuring. Judgding my the intensity of my IC I'm hoping that's where I'm headed this time and why my frer is playing silly buggers


----------



## girlinyork

My 15dpo line was bloody dark mind you
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141021_001111.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

That line looks great! Hormone levels fluctuate so much at the beginning while everything is getting settled in. Also, I've heard that frer aren't all so good lately, some ladies have been having troubles.

It's all good. :hugs: I understand about having a loss and being scared but sometimes the stress of looking for progression is worse. Your line is so dark! It's fantastic. You have to try not to worry, as hard as that is.


----------



## Oasis717

What a fantastic line no worries there lol xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks ladies. I just had my health visitor here and she's trying to arrange a reassurance scan for me which will be nice :)


----------



## too_scared

I hope you get a scan :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I had one at 7 weeks with Brooklyn, cried when I saw my little turtle (that's what he looked like lol) and saw the HB, really hope you get a scan xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Spotting today. Had a feeling something was wrong yesterday. The spotting confirms it. Going to the hospital


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no I'm so very sorry to hear that but please don't loose hope despite loosing two babies before Brooklyn and the start of both mc was brown spotting I had brown spotting at 9 weeks with him and all was OK, I'm thinking of you and hoping for you xxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I've got dull cramps too :(


----------



## too_scared

Oh no. Giy :hugs: I really hope everything is OK.


----------



## Oasis717

So hoping everything is OK, when I had my chemicals I never got more than a faint line and your line was fab xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

When are you going love? Xx


----------



## girlinyork

In the waiting room now x


----------



## Oasis717

Sending every positive vibe and prayer your way, so so hope all is OK sweet xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join here. I have three living children but each is a rainbow, and I've never had two successful pregnancies in a row.

Girlinyork, I've had brown bleeding in the early stages of two of my successful pregnancies, with cramping too. Don't write yourself out yet. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## girlinyork

Of course you can join invivo. Hope that I stand a chance too x

Scan on Wednesday to look for ectopic or cause of bleeding so wish me luck xx


----------



## too_scared

Welcome invivo. Hoping you get your next rainbow very soon.

Giy, I am sending you so much sticky dust and positive vibes. Hoping got nothing but the best news on Wednesday. :hugs: I had brown spotting with Finn at 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

Girl it can be absolutely nothing wishing you SO much luck xxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

GirlInYork, how are you now? I know it's early but I hope your scan showed something positive.

How's everybody else? I'm 8dpo and just waiting to test in another 3-4 days.


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks for asking. Cant believe I forgot to update. We saw a sac and yolk sac at the right sizes. I'm back a week on Wednesday to see if there's a heartbeat. My ms has kicked in hard since so I'm hopeful.

Good luck testing! Hope you get your bfp x


----------



## Oasis717

Girl that's amazing news thanks so much for updating I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fantastic news, girlinyork -- and the ms is a really good sign! Keep us posted after Wednesday's scan, I bet you see that gorgeous heartbeat.


----------



## girlinyork

My most recent scan wasn't very good. Baby measuring nearly two weeks too small. There's a heartbeat but I'm not hopeful. Need to wait two weeks for a rescan :cry:


----------



## too_scared

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I'm hopeful that the heartbeat is a great sign. Maybe baby was laying at the wrong angle for measurements?


----------



## girlinyork

That's my only hope TS but it feels like clutching at straws


----------



## too_scared

I'm sending millions of positive vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh girl I'm so sorry, I'm really hoping for you, its awful you have to wait so long for another scan, keeping everything crossed for you and your lo xxxxxx


----------



## monro84

We just decided to try for #2 Last month. I had a chem last month and I am pregnant again 4 wks today. I guess you would say I am on my 8th pregnancy smh. I had a positive test that took forever to get darker but maybe it was the wondfo's but they use to be good a yr and a half ago (so the ones in the new packaging is not as good then) :shrug:

I had some bleeding last night, dark red, only when I wiped, and it lasted a few hrs. I had also had moderate cramping that day and the 2 days before. I had a blood draw monday and the hcg was 19.26 and today but have not gotten it back yet. :growlmad: 

I took a test at 6pm yesteaday when the bled started and then at 9 pm was darker then the 6pm then fmu this morning and smu. The fmu was darker then the fmu of yesteaday and the smu was the darkest of all. I took another at 11 am and it was lighter then smu but still pretty dark so atm I am in limbo till tonight I guess :shrug:


----------



## too_scared

monro, I hope you get good news and this is your sticky beanie.


----------



## girlinyork

Monro I'm sorry to hear that :( I still remember you from your rainbow in the beach bumps. Hopefully this is a rainbow too :hugs:


----------



## monro84

too_scared said:


> monro, I hope you get good news and this is your sticky beanie.

Thanks so much!!! FX for your pregnancy too :flower: . So far so good the bleedingt stopped test getting darker and had a blood draw again today and Fridays bloods came back at 174.83. I am still on the fence about it thought don't want to get my hopes up yet.


----------



## monro84

girlinyork said:


> Monro I'm sorry to hear that :( I still remember you from your rainbow in the beach bumps. Hopefully this is a rainbow too :hugs:

Omg yes I thought I knew that name:blush: 

I just read your journal I am soooo sorry : hugs: Maybe next month you will get an early Christmas present and it will be your next rainbow. So sorry love :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Had my d&c today. At least its over now. We are going to wait til next af so we can relax over Christmas at least and start again in the new year. I came to terms with this going to shit at that bad scan so I am doing surprisingly well


----------



## too_scared

Sending you millions of hugs, giy :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Girl I'm so sorry love, I'm sending you masses of luck and love, thinking of you xxx


----------



## girlinyork

How are things monro? X


----------

